# How to leave feedback



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Its been a while since i have bought something for my tanks, sooo stupid question... how do i leave feedback for a member?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Click on their feedback score under their avatar. It will take you to their feedback and you can submit your feedback there.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks! appreciate it!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> thanks! appreciate it!


No problem, just being a positive member of the forum. Trying to share my knowledge whenever possible .


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

what do you keep? and where are you located?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> what do you keep? and where are you located?


I'm new to the sw side and learning a lot from the good people here. I live 100 km west of Etobicoke. I lived there for just a short two years. But miss the variety of aquarium stuff.


----------

